# sandifers syndrome



## lil_mama_415

My lil girl has sandifers syndrome any other mamas out there with a baby with sandifers?


----------



## wifey29

Hi, my ds has just been diagnosed with sandifers caused by silent reflux. It's horrible. Does your lo have reflux witg it? How are you coping? We're struggling atm and ended up in a&e today as we couldn't calm him down. I really hope he grows out of it soon x


----------



## beatnick

it was possible that zakk had sandifers alongside reflux. 

when he was eating he would clench his fists and shake. it completely terrified me. 

we went to see a specialist and she didnt really diagnose him. just said it was an effect of his reflux burning his throat. 

we were advised to use ranitadine and contnue with the gavo. 

he just stopped doing it one day and has never done it since. much like the reflux i guess!


----------



## beatnick

ps zakks reflux stopped at about 10 months and my second baby doesnt have it (makes me realise in hindsight how blimmin tough reflux makes everything)

there is hope..!


----------



## wifey29

William shakes at times too. His whole body will tremble and he goes bright red. Scared the crap out of me the first time he did it. Mostly he does the classic sandifers move of head thrown back to one side and legs to the other. We're going to have to move him out of his moses basket soon because he does it in his sleep and ends up with his nose pressed up against the edge. We now have him on ranitidine which has helped a bit. We also have domperidone in the cupboard if we feel we need it. Have either of you guys tried colic calm? I've heard that it helps. x

Glad to hear that Zakk's reflux stopped. That seems like a long way off at the moment, but it's good to know that we will get there eventually. It's very true that reflux makes everything hard.


----------



## Crayz

Am i too late to post here?

I swore my daughter had this for awhile. She was a preemie and had an NG tube for almost 5 weeks in the NICU (I've heard the NG tube can make reflux worse).

Maybe it was just her Moro reflex, but it scared the crap out of me. She would scream and turn red during feedings too. Throw her head back and her whole body would stiffen.

She power vomited everyday until about 3 days ago when I switched her formula to hypoallergienic (Similac Alimentum-I had tried the Nutramigen awhile back and it didn't help her vomiting). She also takes Zantac (she took Prilosec also, but the texture of it made her gag and throw up).

GERD and milk protein allergies go hand in hand, and if they have an allergy to milk protein, they probably do to soy also. I found out the hard way about soy when I would thicken her feeds with rice cereal and she would vomit more. Gerber rice cereal has soy in it. 

Maybe talking to the pediatrician about cutting dairy And soy out of your diets if your BF'ing or switching formula? I have a new baby. She smiles and laughs. It's a miracle. And I'm not doing 80 loads of laundry a day anymore or wearing baby vomit perfume.

It's just a thought.


----------

